# Tangs for sale/trade



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
I got some tangs that i would like to sell or trade to someone who has a larger tank. Below are the list of the tangs which i needed gone along with their pics

Black Matta Tang (8" Show piece) - asking $50
Yellow Tang(4")- $30
Yellow Tang (3') - $25
Tomini Tang (5") - $40

Also i have 2 blue damsels which i will throw in for free if we can agree to a good pricing/trade. Patience is the key as i will need to catch them from my display without stressing them.































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok so the Matta Tang has been caught in the trap and is now residing in my frag tank. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the first pick a matta tang? Is it a clown tang? Tried googling it but can't find anything thanks


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

If Matt doesn't take it I would be interested 🙂


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Is the first pick a matta tang? Is it a clown tang? Tried googling it but can't find anything thanks


Hi Mmatt
Yes the first pic is the Matta Tang..It has a dark grey body with golden/yellow stripes near his face..It is does not come that often for sale and is very friendly. Clown tangs are different. Let me know if you are interested how big of a system you have ?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

JasonM said:


> If Matt doesn't take it I would be interested &#128578;


Sure i will keep you posted..


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Rookie2013 said:


> Sure i will keep you posted..


Jason has an appropriate sized tank for that guy. Not me. Was looking for more clairification than anything else. I don't have the right sized tank at the moment. Would be great for jasons tank


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok great Jason it's yours PM me when u r in the west end 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The-An (Sep 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> I got some tangs that i would like to sell or trade to someone who has a larger tank. Below are the list of the tangs which i needed gone along with their pics
> 
> Black Matta Tang (8" Show piece) - asking $50
> ...


Hi! are both yellow tangs still avariable, if so, I will get both. thanks


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

The-An said:


> Hi! are both yellow tangs still avariable, if so, I will get both. thanks


Yes they r but I have to catch them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The-An (Sep 26, 2016)

Rookie2013 said:


> Yes they r but I have to catch them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please catch them, then let me know, I will go to pick them up, thanks.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah the trap has been set let's hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Big Yellow tang has been caught and ready to go. 
Matta Tang Sold 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi where in 905 are you? intersection please. Im interested in the Tomini.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

derekc85 said:


> Hi where in 905 are you? intersection please. Im interested in the Tomini.


Hi Derek I am at Hwy427/Finch. The tomini haven't been caught yet so I decided to leave him for now. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

